# Hard top for a 2007 Wrangler X?



## MOWBIZZ

Just bought an 07 Wrangler X with the soft top...was wanting a hard top to begin with but couldn't pass on a killer deal on this one. (pics tomorrow) 
Seeing as this is a Jeep forum, does anyone have a recommendation (or is selling one) for either an OEM hard top or good aftermarket hard top? 
In no particular hurry as I won't be plowing this year with the new Wrangler...


----------



## chris15010

My 2 cents keep the soft top i have an '08 run a soft top year round unless you have a place to store the hard top in the summer and a friend to help you lift it off it becomes a pain in the butt. Putting the 3 piece top back together is pain too if you don't follow the directions to a T it leaks, i actually bought an after market BESTOP 2 piece hard top i sold it wanted my soft top back. In my opinion the hard top is actually colder in the winter too and the one i had was insulated with foam and carpeted about the only thing that is better in my opinion is having a rear wiper but it blocks 1/3 of the window as it is anyways. But if you are dead set on a hard top join JK forum or JK owners forum and check the for sale section there is always people selling them in there.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

chris15010;962299 said:


> My 2 cents keep the soft top i have an '08 run a soft top year round unless you have a place to store the hard top in the summer and a friend to help you lift it off it becomes a pain in the butt. Putting the 3 piece top back together is pain too if you don't follow the directions to a T it leaks, i actually bought an after market BESTOP 2 piece hard top i sold it wanted my soft top back. In my opinion the hard top is actually colder in the winter too and the one i had was insulated with foam and carpeted about the only thing that is better in my opinion is having a rear wiper but it blocks 1/3 of the window as it is anyways. But if you are dead set on a hard top join JK forum or JK owners forum and check the for sale section there is always people selling them in there.


Each day that passes (with my soft top) I'm thinking you are on the money. I like it a lot!
Can't see any good reason to go through the trouble of swapping tops if my satisfaction with the softy continues...and so far it has. 
I will probably keep looking casually for that "killer deal" on a HT but for now, you are correct! Thanks!


----------



## chris15010

Trust me keep the soft top you will hate the hard top I've been running mine for two years now nothing beats getting in and swatting the roof a couple times to get the snow off and taking it down in the warm weather without help. Oh and not to mention when you get the hard top if it is the mopar one and your vehicle did not come as a hard top originally or a dual top you also have to purchase the wiring kit,replacement turn signal stalk for the wiper, and heater control for the rear defroster which goes for $200+ 'round here plus the install (pain in the butt) and get the computer flashed by the stealership $125 'round here, unless you go with the bestop 2 piece like i did (which fit horribly) So after you add up all the costs you could have purchased close to four replacement soft tops with that money! If you take care of your top use the bestop cleaner and protectant every 3-6 months you should get between 5-7 years out of it if you take care of it. But if you do find a killer deal make sure it comes with all the stuff you need or that killer deal will become costly.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

chris15010;963360 said:


> Trust me keep the soft top you will hate the hard top I've been running mine for two years now nothing beats getting in and swatting the roof a couple times to get the snow off and taking it down in the warm weather without help. Oh and not to mention when you get the hard top if it is the mopar one and your vehicle did not come as a hard top originally or a dual top you also have to purchase the wiring kit,replacement turn signal stalk for the wiper, and heater control for the rear defroster which goes for $200+ 'round here plus the install (pain in the butt) and get the computer flashed by the stealership $125 'round here, unless you go with the bestop 2 piece like i did (which fit horribly) So after you add up all the costs you could have purchased close to four replacement soft tops with that money! If you take care of your top use the bestop cleaner and protectant every 3-6 months you should get between 5-7 years out of it if you take care of it. But if you do find a killer deal make sure it comes with all the stuff you need or that killer deal will become costly.


Hmmm...I hear that...! Good to know these things...
I have seen a few deals on brand new soft tops too...maybe the best thing would be to grab one of those put it away, and I'd be covered for the life of the vehicle (plus) with proper maintenance...


----------



## chris15010

MOWBIZZ;963390 said:


> Hmmm...I hear that...! Good to know these things...
> I have seen a few deals on brand new soft tops too...maybe the best thing would be to grab one of those put it away, and I'd be covered for the life of the vehicle (plus) with proper maintenance...


Wait till you need one to buy it if you store it you'll end up with a dry rotted top and if they improve a design in future years you won't have it as far as leak prone areas, redesigns and such. If your under 6' tall you can buy the wraparound wind jammer, deck cover, and bikini top for winter to even get more life out of the soft top or just the mopar sunbonnet. I usually take my top completely fabric , bows,and all off all summer along with the doors but living in PA i have to carry my trail cover with me in case it rains plus keeps the sun of the interior. One thing i have found very usefull is the Zuse Bows i have two on mine one in the front over my head area and one in the rear over the rear seat they put tension against the top so it does not flap and you don't get the ill fated and often referred to as toledo falls (hence where the jeeps are built) which is the water that runs off the top and onto your leg as you enter the vehicle. I had to customize a 4 doors version bow to fit my rear tho since they only make one for the fronts of the 2 doors. they sell them on quadratech.com 4wd.com and just about every other jeep parts website out there.


----------



## theplowmeister

I've had 5 Jeeps NEVER TOOK OFF THE HARD TOP. I've driven jeeps with soft tops NOISY, drafty, you can lock the doors.. but why, you'll just end up buying a new top. NO rear defroster, NO rear wiper.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

theplowmeister;968790 said:


> I've had 5 Jeeps NEVER TOOK OFF THE HARD TOP. I've driven jeeps with soft tops NOISY, drafty, you can lock the doors.. but why, you'll just end up buying a new top. NO rear defroster, NO rear wiper.


I respect your opinion on Jeeps as you are a long time owner and user of them, and I too felt that I would "need" the hard top too....thus the reason I am looking. But, and this is a big but  my soft top is neither drafty nor noisy...and this is the reason I believe I can live with it until that "killer deal" comes along, and it probably will. I read a lot about the new "freedom top" and believe me, they have their issues as well. The pre 2007 hard tops were a much better unit, I believe.


----------



## chris15010

theplowmeister;968790 said:


> I've had 5 Jeeps NEVER TOOK OFF THE HARD TOP. I've driven jeeps with soft tops NOISY, drafty, you can lock the doors.. but why, you'll just end up buying a new top. NO rear defroster, NO rear wiper.


Kinda defeats the purpose of having a jeep then? that's the idea open air driving i would have bought a pick up if i wanted to be boxed in. I've had the hard top on mine it was louder then the soft top, leaked like sieve, heavy as heck ,everything echo'd in it ,rear wiper was pretty much useless 1/3 of the rear window is covered by the housing and not to mention the sprayer falls off every now and then and squirts all over the interior. Door locks they aren't going to protect anything someone wants in there getting in. I never lock mine matter a fact never locked any vehicle i have ever owned you can't trust anyone now a days so i take my stuff out with me or i store it in the tuffy security console or take it with me. I'll keep my soft top quieter then the hard top warmer and way more convenient that's my 2 cents.


----------



## micklock

My jeep came with both tops when I got it new in 2000, I've only had the soft top with the windows on my jeep two times. I have used used the soft top like a bikini top without the windows but putting in the soft windows is a pain. I hung four ratchet straps from my garage ceiling and can take off or put on my hard top in about ten minutes.


----------



## chris15010

micklock;970641 said:


> My jeep came with both tops when I got it new in 2000, I've only had the soft top with the windows on my jeep two times. I have used used the soft top like a bikini top without the windows but putting in the soft windows is a pain. I hung four ratchet straps from my garage ceiling and can take off or put on my hard top in about ten minutes.


See i don't get that i have timed myself it takes me 5 1/2 minutes to completely raise or lower my soft top with taking the windows out and putting back in. I guess it's a personal preference and the fact that i got 2 bad discs in my back.


----------



## theplowmeister

chris15010;969777 said:


> Kinda defeats the purpose of having a jeep then? that's the idea open air driving i would have bought a pick up if i wanted to be boxed in. I've had the hard top on mine it was louder then the soft top, leaked like sieve, heavy as heck ,everything echo'd in it ,rear wiper was pretty much useless 1/3 of the rear window is covered by the housing and not to mention the sprayer falls off every now and then and squirts all over the interior. Door locks they aren't going to protect anything someone wants in there getting in. I never lock mine matter a fact never locked any vehicle i have ever owned you can't trust anyone now a days so i take my stuff out with me or i store it in the tuffy security console or take it with me. I'll keep my soft top quieter then the hard top warmer and way more convenient that's my 2 cents.


There are other reasons to by a jeep other than taking the top off. I find the wiper works great my sprayer has never fallen off on 5 Jeeps Ive owned.

Why a Jeep... for plowing, and off roading. otherwise Id have something else. As daily driver they suck. For DRIVING they suck. Get a mustang convertible if you want to take the top off. for me taking the top off AIN'T GOING TO HAPPEN...


----------

